# Finally!!!!



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I'm Chinese so I think the Chinese "please" sounds cuter than English - qing qing. (Plus, I can now say my dog is bilingual... LOL)

Been teaching this trick to my little guy for about 2 months now. It took him a while to get the stance, I think he was too young to figure out the balance, but kept on trucking with clicks and treats! The arms he got in 2 days (15 min each day = 1/2 hr). So proud of him.






Now... if only I can say "Finally" to his potty training!!!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

OMG!!!!! That is adorable!!! Ok, I'm going to start training Fionn to do the same! What a sweetie Roshie is!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! What a great trick. He is adorable!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Chinese New Year is early for 2012, now Roshi can get Lai See  (Red pocket money)


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Ni hao Roshi, you are adorable and smart!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am so impressed. Patience I don't have but you are doing an amazing job training your little one.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Tooo awesome!!!!

PLEASE share how you taught that. Pretty please . . . . :hail:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Ohhhh he is so cute! Nice job! and fun to learn you are Chinese! Atticus has great balance standing on his hind legs but is still learning to balance when sitting, as in "sit up" the paw action is terrific!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Casie, that is so cute! You're a wonderful trainer! Roshi is a smart boy!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> Tooo awesome!!!!
> 
> PLEASE share how you taught that. Pretty please . . . . :hail:


1. Be VERY patient. ound:
2. Buy tons of treats!

Yeah, Roshi started out with NO balance when "sitting up". He would always flop over like he had no backbone! So I used my couch for back support. So once he can even hold it for one second, click and treat! Eventually his balance improved, and no more sofa is needed!

Once he could sit up on his own for quite a while, add in the arms. Get him to focus on the "treat hand", and grab his paws and "shake" with the clicker hand. Give a good shake or two, click and treat! Got it in 2 days!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

CrazieJones said:


> 1. Be VERY patient. ound:
> 2. Buy tons of treats!
> 
> Yeah, Roshi started out with NO balance when "sitting up". He would always flop over like he had no backbone! So I used my couch for back support. So once he can even hold it for one second, click and treat! Eventually his balance improved, and no more sofa is needed!
> ...


But how did you get him to sit up in the first place? Rollie always jumps if I try to hold a treat over his head . . . maybe I'm luring him incorrectly.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Yes, it starts out like that but don't treat him. Something will click in his head that this is not the right position. And once he's sits up, click (if you use a clicker), and praise like crazy with treat!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

CrazieJones said:


> Yes, it starts out like that but don't treat him. Something will click in his head that this is not the right position. And once he's sits up, click (if you use a clicker), and praise like crazy with treat!


Ok - I'm determined to stay with it. The funny thing about Rollie is that he's very stubborn and doesn't seem to "work out" what I want. He'll try to get the reinforcement and sometimes will even run through his other tricks to see if any of those work, but then he'll just start sniffing around as if to say, "Fine, if she won't give me that treat, I'll find something on my own!"

But as you said, it takes patience.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

LOL, I know what you mean! 

Roshi's the same. He usually goes in a down, rolled onto his side/back and give you a look, trying to say "I'm a good submissive boy, and looking cute. I deserve that treat!"

MUST stay firm!!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

In my experience if he jumps up when trying to teach a sit up your treat is to far away from him and he is jumping to get it. Think of your treat as a magnet it should be right on his nose to lure him into position. Hold it very close and let him nibble it as his body learns to balance. It's important to encourage and treat the stages of a trick don't wait for the finished product. It's learning, try to remember learning to do a cartwheel or stand on your head? Takes lots of practice!!! GRIN


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Atticus said:


> In my experience if he jumps up when trying to teach a sit up your treat is to far away from him and he is jumping to get it. Think of your treat as a magnet it should be right on his nose to lure him into position. Hold it very close and let him nibble it as his body learns to balance. It's important to encourage and treat the stages of a trick don't wait for the finished product. It's learning, try to remember learning to do a cartwheel or stand on your head? Takes lots of practice!!! GRIN


That's really helpful. With Rollie, he doesn't stay seated when I do this though. He'll kind of back up - scoot back - and/or just stand up and try to get the treat. I'm not sure how to keep him seated. I use "stay" but I think when he sees that treat, all bets are off. But I WILL keep at it.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Try, like Cassie said to have him against something like in a corner or his back on the couch. Treat him even if he balances a bit and lifts a paw. I use a treat that he can continue to eat rather than the usual tiny one that is gone in a second.So like a piece of chicken that he licks and nibbles on while you work on luring. With this trick he is having to learn to balance,it is VERY different than teaching sit,lie down,leave it etc. I found that Atticus really wasn't ready for it and put it on hold for awhile we are working on it again now but it really is a balance thing. So cute though when they get it!!!


----------

